

More details in Knights Landing Xeon Phi and OmniPath 100-110ns port2port latency - SoHamSoHam
http://anandtech.com/show/9436/quick-note-intel-knights-landing-xeon-phi-omnipath-100-isc-2015

======
2bluesc
16GB of on chip memory blows my mind

